
Growth of the Scientific Boundary - cole-maclean
http://cole-maclean.github.io/
======
cole-maclean
Hi all,

I created this as part of Udacity's Data Science nanodegree. It uses metadata
provided by Arxiv's API to build a categorization model for the scientific
disciplines, using each papers title to build a "bag of words" vectorized
model and then allocates each paper to a category based on the contents in its
summary abstract. Each category grows out of a "parent category", sorted by a
simple difference in words of the categorical labels.

Part of the project is to publish the visualization to gain feedback from
users, so if you have any suggestions or feedback, please let me know! It's
certainly not perfect by any means, but being my first data visualization and
first exposure to programming with a javascript framework(d3.js), I'm quite
proud of it.

I plan on writing up a blog post about the development of this, mostly for
myself to reflect on the personal growth (and sometimes frustrating!)
experience, that hopefully others find interesting or informative. For now, I
need to focus on finish up the nanodegree (A/B testing next!)

-Cole

